# Palm Beach Shores Sales Presentation



## Indy (Jul 13, 2006)

We gave my niece a week at the Palm Beach Shores Resort and Vacation Village for a gift for their honeymoon the end of this month.  They have never stayed at a timeshare before and I was trying to spare them the sales presentation.  

We have never stayed at this resort ourselves, and simply got them an exchange with a guest certificate.  Does anyone out there know how the Palm Beach Shores Resort brings about their sales presentation?  Are they outright and tell you what it is, or are they tricky and try to bring it off like a maintenance meeting or something to that effect?  I am trying to get as much info to my niece as possible, so they can be prepared.  They are young and niave, and I would hate for a pushy sales team to dampen their honeymoon.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## driftwood (Jul 13, 2006)

Just returned from Ocean Pointe this week.....exchanged in......no mention of sales presentation.....in fact, Marriott is somewhat known as having the "mildest" sales presentation around.....take the tour, just tell the salesperson upfront "no" and youll be ok....


----------



## KenK (Jul 13, 2006)

Driftwood

    I think Indy is talking about the old Radisson, the VRI Palm Beach Shores resort, a few blocks N of the Marriott OP.

      I don't think they are 'tricky', but I had met several on the Jungle Queen Dinner Tour (was part of a reward for going to sales presentation) with some stating the bought a great deal for a fall week (saleman said easy trade to when kids were off) in a one bedroom for approc $15,000 for the week.  

     I suggested TUG, gave them a card, and told them they could recind....as Gold MBP resales via Marriott in a 2 bed L/O was about the same cost....and resaales on Gold weeks were about $8000 to 9000.  They immediately disliked me, but did take the cards.

     Never saw the four families post to TUG.  But none said the sales staff at Palm Beach Shores was very high pressure...

    Just make sure you tell them to say NO.


----------



## KenK (Jul 13, 2006)

BTW- Vacation Village (& Bonaventure) in Weston are pretty nice. (About 23 miles to Ft Laud beach, but has nice golf, and near Sawgrass Mills  & Flamingo Gardens & Everglades tours)... See many annual 2 bed 2 bath weeks with L/Os sell for less then $1000 on E bay.  Make them aware of that.


----------



## JimJ (Jul 13, 2006)

They hit you up with the "go to that desk for your parking pass" gimmick.  Of course, at that time they say "Would you prefer to have our complimentary breakfast  or would you rather have the free lunch?''  Of course, they don't mention that these involve the sales pitch.

The sales pitch is the normal semi-high pressure BS.  What they are trying to sell are points at their Orlando location (for about $18,000+).  When you say no, then they say "How does $11,000 sound?", failing of course to mention that it is for EOY.  When you say no to that, then they try "How about $7,000 then?", again failing to say it is every third year.

Of course, the lies then continue.  All owners are converting to points so by the end of the year there won't be any more "weeks" for trading.  Then, out of the other side of the mouth comes "You have to get into the points system now because RCI is soon going to quit letting anyone else into the points-for-deposit program so they can save the weeks system.

My wife gets embarrassed when I keep responding "Liar, Liar, Pants on Fire".

The sales folks got POed when I said the only reason I even went through the charade was that it was raining that morning and I would get money from them to pay me for the "parking fee" they charge to exchangers and not owners.  

Unless your guests are really strapped for the few dollars they get, advise them to just say no to the breakfast or lunch offer.


----------



## Indy (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks JimJ,  I assumed it would be like that.  I am sure it is not worth it for a free meal.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 14, 2006)

There is a thread from a couple weeks ago.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27670

Links to ebay and other discussions about the resort.


----------



## BILLVACK (Jul 14, 2006)

It's not a free meal !!!
They charge you $20.00 when you get the parking pass.
It guarantees you will show up, or you lose the $20.00.
Here's how it works - you pay the $20.00 - go to breakfast - see the presentation - don't buy - then they give you the gift - so for example - the Jungle Queen in worth $99.00 - you paid 20.00.

We were so lucky - we traded our 1 BDRM for a 2 BDRM.  When they tried to calculate the points, they offered us 42,000 points for our 2 weeks we own.  To stay there at that time was 48,000 points.  Now why would we trade in our 2 weeks and not even have enough points to come here.
The person was amazed and said we would be foolish to this and sent us to the gift area.

Bill


----------



## KenK (Jul 15, 2006)

One full priced dinner tix on the Jungle Queen is just under $35.00 unless you have a coupon or discount via gov card (ie....military)

If they give you more than one tix, its value would, of course, increase.  We have seen a steady decline in the JQ offerings. 

www.junglequeen.com   (new site may force you to register.)


----------



## gjaques (Jul 15, 2006)

We were at Palm Beach Shores about three weeks ago.  JimJ has the presentation spelled out well.
We went for the breakfast which wasn't bad, but we ended up stuck for about 2 1/2 hours.  They claimed that our Myrtle Beach properties and Myrtle Beach in general was not high demand, of course Orlando where they were trying to sell is high demand.
Wish I could have come up with "liar, liar pants on fire".  I did argue that yes Myrtle Beach was high demand.
We did not buy, but did get our gift of $55 ($75 check including our $20 deposit).
My wife promises to shoot me the next time I agree to attend a presentation.
Greg


----------

